# Frosty the cat survives 4 weeks in freezer



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

Frosty the cat survives four weeks in freezer by eating frozen peas | Mail Online



> A lucky cat has survived after being trapped for four weeks in a chilled food warehouse - by eating frozen peas.
> 
> The feline managed to survive temperatures of -2C (-28F) for a month in the warehouse before it was finally rescued by the RSPCA.
> 
> ...


Bless


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awww poor baby  Im glad he has a home to go to after that ordeal


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

oh bless him! good job hes already got a home lined up or could have been tempting


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

awwww bless him at least there is a happy ending for frosty and his ordeal. it is really good that one of the warehouse lads is taking him in


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

How long is it that cats can survive without Taurine?


----------

